
You don’t need to worry about a nuclear EMP. Here’s why - tosh
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/03/29/trump-issued-an-executive-order-prepare-an-emp-attack-what-is-it-should-you-worry/
======
nabla9
EMP commission concluded that the EMP threat comes mainly from cascading
effects to the civilian infrastructure and it's relatively cheap to make
public infrastructure able to withstand EMP attack, it's just that nobody is
willing to pay for that small cost.

[http://www.empcommission.org/](http://www.empcommission.org/)

